# Screenshots von ISPConfig 3 gesucht!-



## timersen2004 (25. Nov. 2008)

Hätte gern ein paar Screenshots von ISPConfig 3 (BETA) konnte aber keine finden, hätte da jemand welche bzw. einen Link? Kann ISPConfig 3 momentan nicht aufsetzen (keine freien Kapazi.)...

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2008)

Hi,

es sind noch keine ISPConfig 3 screenshots veröffentlicht worden. Du kannst Dir aber einfach die ispconfig 3 VM runterladen und auf Deinem desktop mit dem kostenlosen vmware player oder server starten.


----------



## timersen2004 (27. Nov. 2008)

*Hi. Jo danke weiß ich.*

Hi. Jo danke weiß ich, habe ich auch davor schon gemacht (fragen war die letzte Alternative) aber VM startet nur mit Fehlern, liegt an meinem System das recht "extrem angepasst" ist.

Hat sich den viel geändert?


Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig 2 und 3 sind komplett unterscheidlich aufgebaut, da ISPConfig 3 nicht auf ISPConfig 2 basiert.


----------



## timersen2004 (28. Nov. 2008)

Interessant, demnächst mal testen, wenn ich irgendwann Zeit hab.

Gruß,
Timo


----------

